

Websites may soon design themselves, for now they'll critique what you've done - akumpf
http://hartli.com/facts?site=http://lifehacker.com

======
akumpf
It's not super obvious yet, but you can keep crawling around sites based on
emotions by clicking on them at the top (for LifeHacker, it's accepting and
optimistic).

